# Keystone Outback Rear King Bed Very Hard?



## Summit151 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello I am wondering what everyone else has done to improve the sleep on this mattress? I have a 2010 280rs. I found a zinus 2 inch memepry foam topper at walmart. I am wondering if the toppers are worth it ? Or whats the best route to go

Thanks


----------



## MikeR/T (Jul 21, 2014)

Just spent a week on our new Dynasty Mattress 10-inch CoolBreeze Gel Memory Foam mattress. The difference from the mattress that came with the trailer is incredible! Wife is thinking about a new mattress for the house now.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0097X6730/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes ! Get a mattress foam topper. I believe we got ours at Costco. M.V.


----------



## Newguy (Jun 25, 2020)

I just bought a 250rs. The mattress sucks! I am just looking up whether it is a full king or some custom RV size?


----------



## rossir77 (Aug 20, 2020)

Its called a short king.


----------

